# UK Double Taxation Agreement with Egypt



## gw4khq (Oct 27, 2009)

I receive a pension from my previous employment in the UK and would like part of it to be taxed in Egypt under the double taxation agreement.

Is there any other UK pensioner who has taken advantage of this and can point me in direction of the tax office that deals with it (6 Ocober or Cairo). I have the necessary form from the UK tax site but need the Egyptian Tax Office stamp to authorise change of tax code in the UK.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Is tax paid in Egypt?


----------



## gw4khq (Oct 27, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> Is tax paid in Egypt?


Information is difficult to come by as to the amount of tax (if any) payable on income here in Egypt, but one UK site says tax rates start at 5000LE and increase at a much lower rate than in the UK. 

My main aim is to reduce my UK tax bill. I managed to do this successfully when I was in China for 3 years by using the agreement.

The UK tax authorities will not change my tax coding until I have the necessary Egyptian stamp on the form.

If nobody else has done this before in Egypt I'll report back at a later date to this thread.


----------



## TimChis (Apr 21, 2010)

How did you get on? Any update?


----------

